# Speed And Energy At 40 Feet



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

One last post on this subject. I have put the crono away. I shot over the past two days different times and much different temps but I went ahead and used the figures I got.
I used two different slings set up the same way with the 7 inch single 1745 tubes. I do not pull to a specific anchor point so the stretch of the tubes varies some. I pull to 32 - 34 inches and sometimes a little more. These are an average from four shots some taken yesterday afternoon and some this morning. You can see a trend so I don't think I am to far of. I put a lexan shield in front of my crono and as luck would have it I did not hit it. It shows that the 1/2 inch steel maintained its velocity better and lost less in energy.

ft per sec - ft pds 
5/16 steel - 33 grain 272.9 - 5.46 
at	33 ft 221.3 - 3.57
at	40 ft 205.6 - 3.1
drop in velocity 25% - drop in energy 43.2%

3/8 steel - 54 grain 249.8 - 7.48 
at 33 ft 216.4 - 5.62
at 40 ft 206 - 5.09
drop in velocity 17.6% - drop in energy	31.9%

7/16 steel - 86.4 grain 221.8 - 9.44
at 33 ft 208.2 - 8.32
at 40 ft 187 - 6.71
drop in velocity 15.7 % - drop in energy	28.9%

1/2 steel 115.4 grain 197 - 9.95
at 33 ft 194.3 - 9.68
at 40 ft 172.8 - 7.65
drop in velocity 12.7 % - drop in energy 23.1%


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good info


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

interesting stats Roger, the tubes continue to impress!


----------



## lloydedwards40 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you so much. This is real helpful to a noob like me.
Has anyone with a chrono compared lead ie size/weight comparison?
love'n'joy
Lloyd


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a question about the .25 ammo. Mine weigh a bit less than 16 grains. Did you actually weigh them or use a formula? My 3/8 weigh close enough to yours (52 grains) that the difference is probably caused by the flats on the Daisy ammo I have.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I am durprised that there was that much drop in velocity with any of the steel shot that you used. I do know from shoot at long distance over water, that lead maintains it velocity quite a bit better than steel and a whole lot better than marbles. Good Info! -- Tex


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Henry in Panama said:


> I have a question about the .25 ammo. Mine weigh a bit less than 16 grains. Did you actually weigh them or use a formula? My 3/8 weigh close enough to yours (52 grains) that the difference is probably caused by the flats on the Daisy ammo I have.


I weighed everything but I do have a coat of paint on the 1/4 makes them easier to find.
oops what I have been calling 1/4 is a plastic tub full of 5/16 i guess they are bigger than a quarter. I told you guys I was blind in one eye and one very dim.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I am durprised that there was that much drop in velocity with any of the steel shot that you used. I do know from shoot at long distance over water, that lead maintains it velocity quite a bit better than steel and a whole lot better than marbles. Good Info! -- Tex


There are a lot of variables in that bunch of figures. Not a bit scientific. I am shure that I would get different numbers under better conditions. it is hard to keep your spirits up when it is 115 and the fear that the crono could explode with an errant shot.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> I told you guys I was blind in one eye and one very dim.


Well, we got that in common.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Roger, I hit my Chrony the other day with a 3/8 steel ball flier. It made a little dent on the side of the back plate assembly, but it still works fine. It is the first time that I hit it since I have had it, but at the 2004 nationals tournament someone else (I don't know who) hit it dead on the top of the front plate. It shrugged it off and keeps on ticking. It is an old warrior like me. I will be doing some testing on a sample of heavier tubing from Hygenic in the next few days. -- Tex


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Hey Roger, I hit my Chrony the other day with a 3/8 steel ball flier. It made a little dent on the side of the back plate assembly, but it still works fine. It is the first time that I hit it since I have had it, but at the 2004 nationals tournament someone else (I don't know who) hit it dead on the top of the front plate. It shrugged it off and keeps on ticking. It is an old warrior like me. I will be doing some testing on a sample of heavier tubing from Hygenic in the next few days. -- Tex


Looking forward to the test Tex. I think if I hit mine in the screen with a 1/2 steel ball it might alter the results.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This is great stuff! I don't mind that it wasn't scientifically executed because nothing I will ever do will be done under scientific conditions either.
Thanks Roger and Bill.


----------

